# 2014 gli tuning and exhaust



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2014)

I just bought this car a few weeks ago, I ordered a k&n intake, and getting a stage 1 tuner by apr, I've been having some second thoughts about the tuner, I've been reading that it will screw up my clutch, everyone was saying that about the GTI's. 
I know the 2014 gli motor is a bit different with a little more horse and ft of torque, so my question is is the clutch any different? How much can the clutch take? Will I have bad problems? Also another question is I was going to straight pipe it from the cats back or maybe throw in glass pack or something any suggestions? Please help! I don't wanna blow up this car


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

As for the tune and the clutch, you'll be fine. As for the exhaust, you'll be fine......but I suggest that you straight pipe it over using a glasspack....those are cheap and horrible.


----------



## Sharpix (Feb 16, 1999)

Usually, APR gives good tuning files, not over aggresive when being stage 1.
Most of your concerns are on the tuning. I would be more concerned on how hard you will use the car.

I have seen chipped cars that are reprogrammed since new and have 100k miles, and they are still in decent conditions.

Many people are tempted to "drag race" every stoplight. That will sure break up any car.

When chipped, as long as you dont slip the clutch hard, it can last just about the same than a non chipped one. Its a matter of how you treat your stuff.


----------



## tomasepley (Jul 14, 2002)

APR stage 1 is, in my opinion, a mandatory mod for these motors - it's what VW should have sold as standard. There really isn't a downside, but as Sharpix said, don't beat on the clutch and you'll be fine.

I have had APR stg 2 for about 25k on my 2010 GTI, and it's really amazing. The car is so quick, predictable and flexible. I love it, by far the best car / tune that I have spent a lot of time with.

But, it ain't cheap or simple when you do all of the required or recommended mods. I had a throw-out bearing clutch issue well before I went stg 2, and clutch was definitely slipping a bit about 10k after stg 2 and I definitely don't abuse the clutch. A mod-friendly dealer who used to sell APR replaced my clutch under warranty because of the throw-out bearing, and I provided a DXD / Southbend clutch for them to install. It's perfect with Stg 2 - more "clamping" power, better feel (slightly heavier pedal), and super easy to use even on San Francisco hills.

Moral of that, Stg 2 will almost definitely wear a stock clutch out sooner than regular lifespan. 

Also, Stg 2 is a slippery slope bringing the rest of the car to that level - tires, suspension, brakes, etc. But, in my opinion, worth it, and makes for an incredibly fun daily driver...


----------



## WV_GLI (Feb 20, 2014)

What k&n did you buy? They don't have an intake for the 2014, unless you got one for the gen 2 and plan on modding it?


----------



## GLI30ED (Mar 9, 2014)

I have a 2014 GLI. I have done the apr stage 1, carbino intake and exhaust. My car has 2000 miles on it and the clutch is already slipping under hard acceleration in 2nd gear. This may be exaggerated by having sticky summer tires installed too. For all those who think it's me, I've been driving manuals for my whole life and have never had an issue with a clutch going out. 

When I took it back to the dealership they confirmed that the stock clutch simply cannot handle 312 ft. Lbs of torque with summer tires. They suggested I get an aftermarket clutch. They offered to install it for $700


----------

